# Basic Calculations For Partial-Mash Recipes



## Gigantorus (11/5/16)

Hi All,

And before you start saying "every partial-mash recipe is different mate" slap yourself.

I'm asking if there is a "general" calculation/percentage amounts used in 'most" partial-mash recipes? This would be for the common styles like pale ales, IPAs, amber ales etc.

For example something like (and this is just a guestimate)...for a basic pale ale....use the liquid from 1.5kg to 2.5kg of cracked malts in a mash/steep and 1.5kg to 2kg of LDME, and then add a hop schedule of your choice.

I'm just starting to play with partial mashes and wanting to get a base-point to start from (if there is one?) when developing recipes. I'd like to do some pale ales, some IPAs and an American brown ale.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## kevinj (11/5/16)

Brew day Partial mash notes
When you consider some of the variables, potential grain extraction, efficiency %, grain absorption, evaporation losses, dead space, trub losses, mash pH, water chemistry, and so on. 
Working to a basic set of numbers is the best you can hope for
Theoretical verses Practical.


----------



## Gigantorus (11/5/16)

kjg,

I totally agree. Was just asking if there "was" some basic calculations for some styles.

This is what I'm going with on the weekend with an ANZAC Pale Ale:

[SIZE=12pt]* 2.0kg of Light Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pilsner Pale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 250grams CaraPils Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 100grams Shepherds Delight Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Galaxy hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Brooklyn (NZ) hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* American Ale Yeast (Safale US-05 etc.)[/SIZE]


----------



## kevinj (11/5/16)

Some of the brewing software I have played with
[SIZE=11pt]The spread sheet IAN “2016 Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.2” doesn’t do mashing grain.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]BrewMate doesn’t do tin of goo.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]As for others software I haven’t used them yet.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Beersmith[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Brewersfriend[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Biabacus 'biab forums'[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Brewtoad has a mobile app but that's more of a recipe database than a brewing software.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Beer Tools Pro[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Lots of info in [/SIZE] Tools of the Trade→ Electronics, Hardware & Software


----------



## manticle (11/5/16)

What's the maximum amount of grain you can mash?

Add that into software, set mash efficiency between 60-70% and then add extract to hit desired og and volume.

Brew, check the real numbers against the hypothetical, alter efficiency up or down and repeat. Get consistent numbers, then tweak process if you feel you have something to gain.

For my AG system, 1 kg base malt usually comes out at around 10 gravity points in a 20ish L batch, mash effiency at 70%.


----------



## Gigantorus (25/5/16)

[SIZE=12pt]The recipe ended up being this. I added a small amount of rye as well. Mashed/steeped malts for 60 mins @ 70C, then 45 min boil. Hops = flameout 30grams of each, and dry-hop of 60grams of each. Will bottle this Saturday. Looking forward to tasting it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]* 2.0kg of Light Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pilsner Pale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 250grams CaraPils Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 100grams Shepherds Delight Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 50grams Rye Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Galaxy hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Brooklyn (NZ) hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]﻿* 1 x Mangrove Jacks American Westcoast yeast[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigantorus (6/6/16)

Gave the pale ale a road-test across the weekend and I love it. Pretty much spot on what I was after. Light body, soft bitterness, a vague hint of spicy rye and nice grapefruit/fruity flavour and aroma. Am loving the Brooklyn hops.

Pic attached of the result.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment Petes-partial-mash-pale-ale-2016.pdf


----------



## unionrdr (11/6/16)

Nice color, kinda like a honey brown. I've been using Beersmith 2.2 (?) for some time now. My partial mashes have gotten to be more like mostly mashes, with some 8.3lbs of grains in about 2 gallons of spring water in my 5 gallon stainless kettle. BIAB has turned out great so far, with only some 2 pounds or so of extract added @ flame out. I have a set of four nested stock pots we bought years ago, with a 3 or 4 gallon typically used for a " dunk" or batch sparge @ 168F for 10 minutes. A nylon grain bag will stretch over the lip of the kettle, allowing me to stir it for more efficiency.
Generally, I use some 2-3 pounds of base malt to make sure I have enough diastatic power to convert the lot during the mash. Usually one hour. I wrap the MT/BK ( Mash Tun/Brew Kettle) in an old fleece-lined jacket/shirt, then in a quilted hunting coat to hold the heat in. I've also come to notice that using a kettle that will be mostly full with mash grist & water holds heat better. I also have a floating thermometer for the mash tun, & one for heating the sparge water.
Since I've been asked to try Brewer's friend software, I thought I'd compare recipe results with Beersmith 2 & BF's new version recipe builder...


----------



## Gigantorus (13/6/16)

Thanks for your comments, uniondr. Most useful.

I've just started using Brewers friends software and will do some new partial recipes.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (23/6/16)

This is my next partial-mash recipe, which I'll do this weekend. I've been using the Brewers Friend software as well.

*Irish Red Setter Ale* (23 Litres)

*Figures:*
* IBU: 26.2
* ABV: 5.0%
* Colour: EBC 26.5
* Body: Medium
*Ingredients:*
* 1.5kg of Light Dried Malt Extract (LDME)
* 1.0kg Pilsner Malt
* 2.5kgs Red X Malt
* 250grams Shepherds Delight Malt
* 90grams Perle hops (45g @ 60 min & 45g @ 10 mins)
﻿* English Ale Yeast (S-04)

Will mash/steep the grains for 60 mins and do a light sparge, then boil for 60 mins with 2 hop additions, and then add some LDME when I strain into FV.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (1/7/16)

Gigantorus said:


> This is my next partial-mash recipe, which I'll do this weekend. I've been using the Brewers Friend software as well.
> 
> *Irish Red Setter Ale* (23 Litres)
> 
> ...



The fermenter has been bubbling away for most of the week (went quiet Thursday morning). Stuck the torch on top of the FV in the fridge and she looks nice & red. We bring the temp up slightly on Sunday for d-rest. Will then drop temp down to 1C on Tuesday night (cold crash for 3+ days), and then bottle the following Saturday. Will start drinking it 2 weeks after bottling.


----------



## Gigantorus (11/7/16)

Well bottled the red ale on Saturday and had a wee taste. Tasted very clean with a nice little bitter bite. 

It certainly came out really clean & clear (see pic) - first time I've add a whirlfloc and also did a cold crash together (I usually just do a cold crash only). Now just need to leave it for a few weeks to condition.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment Irish-red-ale-2016.pdf


----------



## peekaboo_jones (20/7/16)

Looks great Pete, well done


----------



## Gigantorus (21/7/16)

Heres the finished product. Not bad.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (22/7/16)

Great colour Pete, I love it. How's it taste?


----------



## Gigantorus (25/7/16)

Tastes quite good Nick. Clean with a little bitterness & English yeastiness. Colour is great.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (25/7/16)

Stunning Pete!
Pity we're too far away to swap some beers


----------



## peekaboo_jones (29/7/16)

You've got me thinking now Pete.
I've bought some base grains and soon will do another partial mash. Will certainly use your well researched hard work to start with 
Now I was thinking, partial mash and 'no chill' the partial wort in one of these 5L containers... What do you think?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (29/7/16)

Sorry if I am jumping in here a bit Peek but not all plastics are made to food grade standards and are also not necessarily designed to withstand being filled with boiling hot water. Aside from those concerns I would be highly suspicious of re-using any container that once housed a detergent product.

Personally, if I need to cool 5 litres worth of a boil I put the stockpot in a sink filled with iced water. I stir for about twenty minutes and it is ready to replace the boiling water that would normally go with the brew can. 

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Gigantorus (3/8/16)

Hey Nick, Tend to agree with LF. Not all plastics are equal.

I have 4 x 2litre ice cream containers of water in freezer a week before I do a 23Litre brew. I used these to surround the boil pot in the laundry tub with extra cold tap water to quickly chill down the wort. Goes from 100C to 20C in 30 mins. Usually only chilling down 10 to 12litres of wort. These large ice blocks are way better than a bag of party ice.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## peekaboo_jones (4/8/16)

Too easy guys, it's gone in the bin. 
I'm currently working on a partial mash recipe with one of the old Coopers IPA cans. Will post up soon for circulation


----------



## nosco (5/8/16)

Looking at the bottom of the container will tell you if you can use it or not. If it says hdpe it will be fine or the "recycling" symbol (cant rember exactly. The triangle arrow with a number. Depends on what the number is) means hdpe as well. The only drama Ive had with similar bottles is the cap not sealing or not being reusable. I use 2 and 2.5lt bottle that look very similar for starter wort.


----------



## nosco (5/8/16)

If it has HDPE and or the recycle triangle with the number 2 in it, its ok to use.


----------



## Gigantorus (17/8/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Too easy guys, it's gone in the bin.
> I'm currently working on a partial mash recipe with one of the old Coopers IPA cans. Will post up soon for circulation



How did you go with this, Nick?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/8/16)

Gday Pete,
Thanks for the reminder. This one has been moved down in my list of things to do but I'm thinking something like the following:

Superseded IPA IPA
Thomas Coopers IPA can
1kg Maris Otter
500g Joe White traditional ale malt
250g Joe white crystal malt
All mashed between 63-68C as best as possible for 90 mins with 6L of water. (In stockpot submerged in good sized esky with 70C water)
Sparge with 3 L of ~75C water.
Boil for 45 mins
25g Chinook for 30 mins
25g Falconer flight, 25g Equinox, 25g Amarillo for 5 mins (plus 10 min stand prior to cooling wort)

Will fill fermenter to 18L and check gravity. Adjust as necessary with more water and/or light dry malt to achieve minimum starting gravity of ~1.046
No dry hopping cause I currently like what late boil/steep brings to me.

Cheers!

;;;; Edit includes mash equipment


----------

